# Fan(s) for Gateway FX



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

I reallllly need some fans for my Gateway FX4710-UB003A because its been overheating for a while and I have to put a fan that I bought and put it behind my opened case to cool it, of course this leads to a bunch of dust.

I have never built a pc or even modded one, the only thing I ever did was install a video card and sound card. 
I don't even know if I can have a case fan, or even a PCI slot fan
This is my PC with specs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883113075

If anyone can help me out, I really need fans in my case, the more I can put in the better.

Thanks

(My OS is W7 now, if that even makes a difference.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Actually, when it comes to cooling fans, more is not always better. Often you will get optimal cooling with a single intake fan low on the front and a single exhaust on the rear. 
What is installed now? There is space for a 12 or 14 cm fan on the back panel just below the power supply and there should be space for another on the front, behind the grill with the FX logo. Also, the large side vent looks like it could mount 2 more if necessary.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

As of right now there is only a CPU fan. The front is just a graphic, it just looks like that, theres no opening.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103061

One fan in the back and you will notice a huge difference in temps when compared to no case fans. Fans are also one of the easiest things to install so you should be fine.

Before you get two fans though make sure you have a spot in the from to mount it.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103061
> 
> One fan in the back and you will notice a huge difference in temps when compared to no case fans. Fans are also one of the easiest things to install so you should be fine.
> 
> Before you get two fans though make sure you have a spot in the from to mount it.


Thanks a lot, are you sure that a 120mm will fit? 
Also I can't seem to find where I can connect the power cable for the fan, maybe I'm just blind. Usually where is it on the mobo?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes it is on the motherboard, however the fan i listed comes with a connector that connects it to a molex power connector off the power supply. 

Honestly i cant be certain it is ether a 80mm/92mm fan slot or a 92mm/120mm one Could you measure the horizontal distance between the screw holes on the back it should be close to 11cm if it is a 120mm fan


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like that rear vent will accept two different sized fans


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Looks like that rear vent will accept two different sized fans


Yeah it looks like theres 2 different size screwholes in the back.
I plan on buying a case fan at bestbuy, so whats the RPM I should look for? and how do I tell if i have a 3 or 4 pin connector?
Also what about the PCI slot fan? It seems like my video card is overheating like crazy.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Is it dusty? Pay attention to the Dba (noise created by the fan) and the CFM (higher is better) Normally they are 3 pin for a case fan and 4 for the cpu fan. though all it really needs is 2 of the pins to make it run. The others are for speed control by the motherboard.

What are your temps and voltages under load? 
Use http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor-pro.html to monitor and 
Orthos to stress the cpu http://www.overclock.net/downloads/138142-orthos.html
Then furmark to stress the gpu http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

If the cpu gets over 70c or the gpu gets close to 100c shut down the test that is stressing that part. 
Make it as close to 10 min as you can. Then post your max and min temps and voltages. 

Also what power supply does the system have in it?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

As for pci fans there are some cool ones (you probably want one that blows directly on your gpu like this.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=120565&CatId=804
These also do wonders for temps
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3516736&CatId=804
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127373&CatId=804


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Is it dusty? Pay attention to the Dba (noise created by the fan) and the CFM (higher is better) Normally they are 3 pin for a case fan and 4 for the cpu fan. though all it really needs is 2 of the pins to make it run. The others are for speed control by the motherboard.
> 
> What are your temps and voltages under load?
> Use http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor-pro.html to monitor and
> ...


It is dusty, but I've cleaned it out before and it still overheated. I'm gonna pick up an air can to remove the dust.

This is without stressing
http://yfrog.com/mm21638397p

Orthos for 3 minutes
http://img833.imageshack.us/i/orthos.png/

FurMark for 1-2 minutes
http://img88.imageshack.us/i/furj.png/

The power supply is 400watts


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Personally if this was my computer i would buy some thermal paste like arctic martix, replace the thermal paste on the cpu and the gpu. I would also replace the power supply with one of at least ~550 watts and is quality http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256021 is a good power supply if you would like to upgrade your gpu in the future. 
Read psu info in my sig for more information.
Also in the meantime before you get fans and clean it go into bios and make sure the processor is set the throttle down when it starts to get really hot.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Personally if this was my computer i would buy some thermal paste like arctic martix, replace the thermal paste on the cpu and the gpu. I would also replace the power supply with one of at least ~550 watts and is quality http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256021 is a good power supply if you would like to upgrade your gpu in the future.
> Read psu info in my sig for more information.
> Also in the meantime before you get fans and clean it go into bios and make sure the processor is set the throttle down when it starts to get really hot.


Well as of right now I don't have a ton of money to drop on a power supply. I can really just get some fans they're pretty cheap. I'll get the thermal paste and the PCI and case fan for now.
Also how would I go about throttling down the processor?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Everything will help. Just be warned that your running underpowered.
If you go into bios when booting the computer.(probably f1,f12, or del but i varies)
Look through the settings and make sure Intel Speedstep is enabled.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

I went into my BIOS and couldn't find anything in it that was called Intel Speedstep. I went into every section in advanced. The CPU section only had 2 options and both were enabled.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Then you should be fine just try not to do anything to intensive until you get your fans/thermal paste.


----------



## Lunask (Jul 18, 2009)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Then you should be fine just try not to do anything to intensive until you get your fans/thermal paste.


Alright then thanks a lot.


----------

